# 2 String vergleichen danach welcher ist größer ?



## Bernytune (29. Aug 2007)

Hallo,

wenn ich diese beiden Strings verglichen habe mit .equals();

String bla = "hammer";
String bla1 = "meisel";

woher weiß ich bzw. wie kann ich vergleichen, dass hammer kleiner ist als meisel, da alleine schon (h)ammer vor (m)eisel im alphabet kommt ?


----------



## Wildcard (29. Aug 2007)

http://java.sun.com/javase/6/docs/api/java/text/Collator.html


----------



## Bernytune (29. Aug 2007)

Wildcard hat gesagt.:
			
		

> http://java.sun.com/javase/6/docs/api/java/text/Collator.html



sollte ich den 1. vergleich auch mit dem collator machen anstatt mit .equals? denn ich muss ca. 5000 vergleiche machen und das soll net ewig gehen ;-) sprich was wäre besser:


```
if( myCollator.compare("abc", "ABC") < 0 )
```
 wird hier geprüft ob abc.equals("ABC") ist intern und danach >< ?


----------



## HoaX (29. Aug 2007)

schau im source nach, aber so aus der hüfte raus würde ich tippen nein. einfach vorne anfangen, die buchstaben zu vergleichen und sobald die unterschiedlich sind entsprechend <  > zurück geben. ein equals bei string muss ja auch alle zeichen vergleichen, daher wäre das ja doppelter aufwand.


----------



## bygones (30. Aug 2007)

der collator ist einfach scheinbar (auch erst kurz ueberflogen) verdammt maechtig, da du ihm deine eigenen Regeln definieren kannst...

um ein einfaches was ist 'größer' zu erhalten sollte ein einfaches compareTo reichen


----------

